# how much has been spent????



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

so how much have you guys spent on ice fishing so far this year....????


im some where between 300 and 400 bucks not sure. where... i just spent 40 bucks on nothing but hooks and powder paint for my ice jigs and also got some jiggin rapala's


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Now that is funny! I'll call my accountant and check. He had to open a special fund just to pay for my new ice tools  Lets just say a lot!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i told my g/f it would be you that spent the most im going to guess if i spent that mutch you probally spent hmmm 600 or so  or even more


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

lets just say between the Ice hut, Vexlar, Aqua view I have a grand! $1000.00 now lets add 6 new rods, jigs, tip ups heater---- etc. I spent a lot  Hey someone has to help keep people employed. Just doing my part. Thanks Peon, that made my evening Man. My wife is just shaking her head laughing! She said if they only knew. Heck, she doesn't know it all  
Just kidding honey!!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i had to show my g/f and use you as an example as how im not that bad


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Stick with me buddy, I'll teach you well. Remember I have lots of free time to play now. You started earlier( younger) than I did, I'm sure you'll catch up. ( I'll show you how  )The older you get the more toys you get.


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

If we are NOT counting gas to get to and home from our favorite icy haunts i got off easy this year, less than $100 bucks. 

You can never have to many Vib-"E"s  

AJ


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

This year investment was light due to :
1. Already have everything ( older guys problem )
2. Shortness of season
3. Refusing to look at any more ice fishing catalogs
4. Watching my bait slowly die off that I bulk purchased back in December.
5. [email protected]#$%^^&&*() WARM WEATHER


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

I feel your pain papaperch  

I just got back from looking in the fridge and 1/2 my maggots have cacooned on me.

Let's get Big Daddy some late season dance lessons 

AJ


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

I just had to click in the 200-300 box... Looks like an average amount by the poll. Needless to say, I'm pretty anxious to get out and justify myself.


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

I too have everthing but I still keep buying and feeding my habit. Well over a grand also.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

I didnt really spend a whole lot this year...which is nice. I spent plenty the last couple years....nice to have all the gear. But i did buy some new lures and jigs, and of course bait and propane and that kind of stuff. And i bought some of those white LED rope lights for the shanty, but i havent installed them yet. Im sure i didnt spend more than $100 this year. 



> Watching my bait slowly die off that I bulk purchased back in December.


here too..


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Let's total it up - floation suit $180.00 ,New shanty $135.00, Power auger $280.00,a few new rods and reels $50.00, Misc. jig's and lures $30.00. Grand Total = $675.00. Oh Well It's only Money and you can't take it with ya. HOW DOES THAT SAYING GO ABOUT THE GUYS WITH THE MOST TOY's ???? My wife says I have WAY TOO MANY ! 
Sure hope we get some ice next month so I can play with the new toy's ?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

My wife says if I don't have the most, the guy in front of me better not stop fast then!! Go figure.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I spent around 100 on ice gear this year. Sled , new combo , auger blades , jigs.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Only spent alot if you figure in the gas! I probably spent maybe $150.00 in gear, because I had all I needed. I already owned all the big dollar items(shanty,Vex,Aqua Vu,etc) so most was spent on more jigs and such, a new Otter Sled, $50 something, but my biggest expenditure this year was the gas to get me there and back...I'm guessing close to $100.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

2 much!!!!butttttttt    going NORTH!! :


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Just had to have that camera.
Steve


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Just had to have that camera.
Steve
Forgot about getting the 3 wheeler ready,batt,license michigan permits etc. no now wait that was a hunting expense!!!!


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

No Ice + Too Much time to read and shop the internet = $$$$$$$$$$$$$
geowol


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I am only at $50-$100 right now but if the weather improves it will jump by $600-$700. I am waiting to get my shanty, heater, etc. till we get ice or an end of season sale. I hate to pay full price and not get ice and see everything get marked down in another couple weeks.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

not much money this year. got a new rod and tip up. add in some bait and thats it this year. But with season over for now thats all I'll will spend. I may have to hit gander up for their close outs.


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

Out looking at fly rods today. Have almost given up on the ice.


----------

